# Want less "faux" in my bricks



## phunketernity (Oct 13, 2011)

I'm looking for faux brick paneling to put on my office wall. I want something really rustic, Chicago-ish brick type, but any brick panels I've seen have looked more faux than brick. I can find faux stone that's beautiful ... but where is the brick that doesn't look like it came fresh out of the '70s Bewitched living room?


----------



## m1951mm (Apr 16, 2011)

I am attaching a pic of a faux block wall I did in my office. The process is not that difficult if you are somewhat familiar with a trowel, level, and glazing. If you like the look I can walk you through the process. The materials are not cheap but look great.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

See if the library has the "Recipes for Walls" series about faux finishes. The library should have other books on faux paint finishes as well.

Your other option is to use real thin brick veneers. They are thin but look quite nice and like real brick (because they are but are not structural) once you grout them. You place them over a panel system with adhesive in running patterns just like real brick and then mortar the joints. You can even send your own brick selection to be cut if you do not like any of the bricks you find in stock. This is one company. There are others.

http://brickit.com/types_stock.asp


----------

